# Dual boilers - worth having?



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

I've currently got a 10 year old Gaggia Tebe which has developed a couple of faults and I'm thinking it might be the right time to update my set up rather than spending money on repairs.

As I make mainly latte drinks I'm wondering if a dual boiler machine would be good to have. I've only seen manufacturers' claims that they are better but it would be good to hear first hand the pros and cons of having such a machine.

And if anyone has recommendations for a good, reliable machine (dual or otherwise) I'll happily take them on board. Since I got my Tebe there seems to have been a plethora of machines come on to the market so it's difficult to decide what is good and what is bad









Many thanks

Del


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Del,

Have a look at http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ for starters to see what models are available and some example prices. I quite like the look of the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler, although I have not splashed out yet.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Dual boilers - now there's two words to really get excited over. Bella Barista have some great feedback reviews on their sites. I'm still saving....


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Hi Del,
> 
> Have a look at http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ for starters to see what models are available and some example prices. I quite like the look of the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler, although I have not splashed out yet.


Yes, they do look very nice, but I'm not sure my budget will stretch that far







Maybe I need to forget about dual boilers if they're all in that range! I quite like the idea of a lever machine, though. Hmmmm, hadn't considered that before... food and drink for thought







. Thanks for the link Banish.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a double boiler but would have plenty of steam:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BEZZERA-BZ028-PM-ESPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE-EXCELLENT-/140410960283?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item20b125399b


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Not a double boiler but would have plenty of steam:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BEZZERA-BZ028-PM-ESPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE-EXCELLENT-/140410960283?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item20b125399b


I have seen one of those advertised before, but there is very little info in the UK about them. I believe the price is good though.


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> I have seen one of those advertised before, but there is very little info in the UK about them. I believe the price is good though.


That looks like a good figure OK. According to the catalogue looks like that's about half the original price, although not quite the same model. Not sure it's the one for me though. I have a feeling this is going to be one of quests that is going to drag on until I'm forced to make a decision when my Gaggia finally falls down! In the meantime I'll keep looking and thinking. Does anyone know how effective the lever machines are. And how difficult?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Lever/manual machines are difficult to master, so I have read, and unless you get an expensive one, they are not very repeatable and can burn subsequent shots. Monkey_Boy has been looking at them so perhaps he will chip into this thread.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Since you mentioned you mainly make lattes I think you'd find a lever completely impractical.


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Since you mentioned you mainly make lattes I think you'd find a lever completely impractical.


OK, thanks.


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

This is getting crazy... I'm even starting to dream about machines now! I need to make a decision soon I think.









OK, on the basis that I'm finding it hard to narrow choices down even between makes, never mind individual machines, could someone perhaps give me a measured steer on the basis of brands to *avoid*? At least that may then help point me in the right direction and I can then investigate more fruitfully







Thanks in advance


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd rather steer you in terms of brands to look for:

Iberital

Izzo

Rancilio

ECM

Bezzera

Quickmill

Expobar

La Spaziale

If you want to investigate more fruitfully I recommend home-barista.com and do some serious reading, coffeegeek also.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

A nice l'anna here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lanna-Espresso-Cappuccino-Machine-Ital-Coffee-grinder-/320548773897?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4aa2322009


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

delsutton said:


> Not sure it's the one for me though.


Any specifics on what kind of machine you are after? If you're not certain, I'd recommend reading the faq especially on home-barista then having a browse of coffeegeek reviews.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> A nice l'anna here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lanna-Espresso-Cappuccino-Machine-Ital-Coffee-grinder-/320548773897?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4aa2322009


I'm keeping my eyes on this one - hands off


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I'd rather steer you in terms of brands to look for:
> 
> Iberital
> 
> ...


That's great, thanks for this. That gives me something to focus on and seriously investigate. I've seen quite a few mentions of Ascaso as a brand to look at. I notice it's not on your list. Would you say they're not quite up to the mark?


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Any specifics on what kind of machine you are after? If you're not certain, I'd recommend reading the faq especially on home-barista then having a browse of coffeegeek reviews.


Thanks, already on that trail. I'll go for a dual boiler almost certainly (unless someone persuades me otherwise). Other than that I need to read the pros and cons reviews to get a clearer picture.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

delsutton said:


> That's great, thanks for this. That gives me something to focus on and seriously investigate. I've seen quite a few mentions of Ascaso as a brand to look at. I notice it's not on your list. Would you say they're not quite up to the mark?


I'd say they're completely off the mark. I'd like to know the reasoning for ruling out HX's though.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have any experience with Ascaso other than most people do not seem to rate them.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

There are some rather mixed reviews with the Ascaso range. It appears you either get a good one, or a really bad one. If you start looking at the price of their dual boiler machines, you are pretty close to a reasonable HX machine. If you really stretch, then you could get a good HX or a reasonable dual boiler like the Expobar Dual.

Just keep reading the reviews online and decide yourself. There are some things that will be a priority to you but not others, and vice versa.


----------

